# When is it worth prepping saline?



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any comments on this.

I know it is used by professional medical people - paramedics, nurses and the like.

Are they useful for preppers?

In my mind any drug that was going to be injected would just be injected. Is anyone here prepping IV and supply bags? Anyone here prep plasma etc..?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

if you don't know how to use it, if you don't know what it is used for leave it.
stocking plasma?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Will2 said:


> ...
> In my mind any drug that was going to be injected would just be injected. Is anyone here prepping IV and supply bags? Anyone here prep plasma etc..?


Will please take some first aid classes, then when you pass those take more advanced ones. You can't just inject saline or plasma, you need some knowledge, that is why nurses and other medical personnel go to school.

Sometimes I feel your mind is a scary place.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Will2 said:


> Any comments on this.
> 
> I know it is used by professional medical people - paramedics, nurses and the like.
> 
> ...


First off, these are blood volume expanders (for administering to a person who has lost blood some how, or to help carry medications into the body very slowly over a long period of time. They are not injected (never heard of plasma being injected) except for a couple of *very* specific circumstances, that's why they are used by medical professionals who know when, where and how to administer them. Saline can be used to wash out crap in the eyes and some wounds. Like Auntie said, start with a first aid course. If you want to keep a supply of saline on hand and the administration sets and IV catheters (needles) for someone who is a pro, that would be great.

As far as DIY, I watched a "Doomsday Prepper" who had IV solutions and started an IV on his wife in the crook of her elbow for the TV cameras. Went the wrong direction with the needle and made her scream and cry. My wife (an ER nurse) and I cringed and had to look away.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> As far as DIY, I watched a "Doomsday Prepper" who had IV solutions and started an IV on his wife in the crook of her elbow for the TV cameras. Went the wrong direction with the needle and made her scream and cry. My wife (an ER nurse) and I cringed and had to look away.


Exactly, unless you have a qualified RN or EMT on your Bug Out Team, forget the Saline...

So when can I expect the paraquack nurse to show up?

*Rancher*


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> ...Sometimes I feel your mind is a scary place.


Sometimes?

:icon_smile::icon_smile:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Store the items to make saline and hydration fluids but don't try to store the liquids. Plasma can be stored as a powder for long periods but in liquid form it has to be stored under the proper conditions.

Saline can be used as an enema to lower body temps and rehydrate a person who is dehydrated without illness. IV use should be limited to those with the proper training. Having said that I have sterile IV bags in my large medical kit but they will only be used by professionals. I can make oral hydration fluids and I can administer an enema - I can even do self injections but I have no business attempting to insert a needle into anyone else.

If it was the only way to save a life and I was the only one there I would probably do it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Auntie, come visit my mind. It can be a very scary place. My love of good people keeps me on a more or less even keel most of the time.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Dumb question but I'm curious; does the saline solution for contact lenses work in a pinch for medical emergencies?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Look at the list of ingredients. If your solution includes Boric acid or any preservative (or anything besides sodium chloride and water) then don't use it as "normal" saline.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> Dumb question but I'm curious; does the saline solution for contact lenses work in a pinch for medical emergencies?


you could use it t as a wash for wounds n stuff.
but injecting saline in what and why would you want to inject salt water into someones body? and think of this what would happen if you injected into a vein=Bad really bad.
as far as the watching the perepper on TV start an IV like I am really sure you or your wife was a pro the first couple times? how many tries did it take before it was done right? I used to teach this and I would let the student practice on my arm -cause sometimes it doesn't always work out all smooth-try a dehydrated 2 year old or a 92 year old with rolling veins. not bashing directly at you para just generalizing -unless you have been taught the proper procedure by a professional or are a professional do not inject anything or start an IV on any thing you can kill someone in minutes if you don't know what your doing.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Indeed, we use it as well to clean up wounds. After that treat the wound with something like betadine. so a bottle of it I think isn't a bad idea.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Auntie, come visit my mind. It can be a very scary place. My love of good people keeps me on a more or less even keel most of the time.


-1 to Paul's "I'm not really a super-villain" claim.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauboy,
I'm not "super" at much of anything....


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Like Medic33 said, unless you've been trained to start IV's or give shots, don't. It's actually a bit more complicated than just, "sticking the needle in someone's arm." For Paramedic trainees to pass the National Registry skill station to become a Paramedic the IV start skill station has around 20 some odd steps that have to be completed in order within 6 minutes or they fail and have to try again. 

Saline or sterile water can have it's uses for the non-medical professional though. Irrigating wounds, cooling burns, flushing small debris out of eyes to name a few things I can think of off the top of my head. But again I have to stress unless you're trained don't go anywhere near someone with an IV catheter. Good Samaritan laws don't protect you against invasive procedures like that.


----------

